# ROS constitutional



## apollo06 (Sep 13, 2012)

provider is checking "constitutional" off on template (written chart) however NO documentation as to what was asked or reviewed......nurse states (as known in clinic staff)  that constitutional for ROS is vitals, but again nothing is noted as to what constitutional was done. Do you give credit for this?
I say no, because i have no clue as to what constitutional items were discussed in the ROS..


----------



## pineapplelvr (Oct 9, 2012)

I would say no also,  to me, constitutional for ROS is fever, weight loss...the vitals are constitutional for the exam 
hope that helps


----------

